# NOW 99c! Thriller FELONIOUS JAZZ, Next Gen Indy double finalist & KS bestseller



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Felonious Jazz is now just 99c to celebrate the release of the followup thriller, Record of Wrongs.

Felonious Jazz was named a double finalist in the Next Generation Indie Book Awards (mystery and thriller categories). 4.5 stars, 23 reviews. A jazz bassist terrorizes the Raleigh suburbs with his "perfect jazz album of felonies," murdering pets and people and wrecking stores and homes while drunk on waterless hand sanitizer. The staff investigator of a civil law firm must stop him before the composition reaches its crescendo.

Upon release, this novel performed amazingly, rocketing into the top 25 mysteries and thrillers in the Kindle store two different times (see the blow-by-blow below in the thread) has been selling extremely well at local B&M retailers for $14.95 in trade paperback and has strong reviews on Amazon. Go ahead and grab it before the price goes back up, and you'll have it to read when you need something fun.

If you already read it, why not post a review?



Here's the back cover blurb: Jeff Davis Swain digs up evidence for a Raleigh, North Carolina, trial law firm. Like Raleigh, Swain is Southern with blue-collar roots but now finds himself more at home in an Audi convertible than a rusty Ford pickup. When one of the firm's clients comes home to find his McMansion burglarized -- and his new wife's dog dead in the kitchen -- the man suspects his ex-wife. But Swain senses this is someone far more dangerous. From a stolen minivan, washed-up jazz bassist Leonard Noblac watches as Swain begins to investigate. He's ready to perform his next crime to punish and expose the zeros who live in the soulless suburb of Rocky Falls, and he's happy to have Swain in the front row of his audience. Used to working from the shadow at the back of the stage, Leonard intends to put down a throbbing beat of crime and destruction in Rocky Falls, the performance he knows will finally make him famous -- a jazz album of felonies. Jeff Swain must find Leonard and stop him -- but that will put the people closest to Jeff in mortal danger.

So please grab it today and, if you like it, tell all your friends. Paperback edition is now live on Amazon for $12.95, too:
http://www.amazon.com/Felonious-Jazz-novel-Bryan-Gilmer/dp/1442173084
At more than 90 percent off, the Kindle version is a no-brainer!

Hope you all enjoy it!

Bryan


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Bryan and welcome to our Kindleboard community!  Your books sounds like something I would really enjoy, but I am not likely to buy it for $7.99 on Kindle when the digital list price is $2.49.  Maybe when the paperback comes out and I can get it at a discount from cover price from a Barnes & Noble or elsewhere I will give it a try.  Good luck and, again, Welcome!


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Well, you are in luck! The reason the list price shows $2.49 is that based on feedback from Kindle users, I have seen the light and just lowered the list price from $9.99 to $2.49 to achieve a selling price of $1.99 for a limited time to encourage readers to try a new author.

Amazon's database takes a while to fully update, so you caught my Kindle page at an odd moment. You should see the selling price become $1.99 very shortly. Hopefully, that means you will give my book a try. If you do, I'd be grateful if you posted a review on Amazon.

Thanks!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yipee Skipee!  I will buy as soon as it shows up at $1.99.  Thanks for responding so quickly.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Many attractive features to your novel.  North Carolina and jazz should prove interesting.  I am watching the price.... still 7.99.   Wishing you well.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Price is at $1.99 this morning and Felonious Jazz is now on my Kindle.  Thanks Bryan, I probably would not have kept checking if you hadn't let us know the price change was coming.  Looking forward to reading it soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Chris. . . .and congrats on post #501


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll give it a shot, too — especially because you're a newspaperman.

You might want to change the title of the thread to $1.99. My guess is you may get a few more people peeking in there with that.


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's advice on putting FELONIOUS JAZZ on sale. I really believe that listening to the customer is the key to success.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Many Thanks, Bryan.  Your book is next on my TBR list.


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Very cool, musicalwhimsy. Thank YOU.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for reducing the price, Bryan!  Your book looks like something I'll enjoy, it's on my TBR short list.


----------



## klon99 (May 11, 2009)

Hey Brian,

Just bought it for 1.99 and will write a review once I am done.  Good luck with becoming a novelist!!!!!

J


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations Bryan.

Felonious Jazz is # 1 on the Kindle Movers and Shakers page.

Hurry and check it out.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/ref=pd_ts_kinc_mte

Got my copy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Felonious Jazz is # 1 on the Kindle Movers and Shakers page.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/ref=pd_ts_kinc_mte


The power of KindleBoards!!


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Congratulations Bryan.
> 
> Felonious Jazz is # 1 on the Kindle Movers and Shakers page.
> 
> ...


Oh, COOL. I had not seen this. This is blowing me away. My book is ranked 187th out of 275,000 Kindle titles. It is a whole new world, and all of you are right at the center of it. Thank you again.

--Bryan Gilmer


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Up almost 21,000% - WOW!  Do I have it right that if we want to comment on Felonious Jazz itself now, a new thread should be started in the Book Corner?


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

I just bought it, because I felt so compelled being that I live in Raleigh!    Thanks for the sale price, can't wait to get to it!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats, Bryan!  Great news!  Kindle Boarders are passionate about our authors (Indie or not), our kindles, and books (not necessarily in that order). 

Bought it.  Waiting TBR on my very special "short list" SD card.

Thanks for dropping your price point.  Honestly, I wouldn't have tried it @7.99 but bought it immediately (w/o even bothering to sample) @1.99. And that is in no way meant to imply that its not worth the higher price. 

The price drops allow me to seek out new-to-me authors.  And if I like a "new author's" bargain or free offering enough, I will almost always buy their other works.  I also always talk "my" new authors up to all of my RL "reading" friends and coworkers, too.

I love books with their roots in the south.  Being a native Floridian may have something to do with that.  Looking forward to enjoying yours.

Tangie


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Thanks, Tangie! I worked at the St. Pete Times in Florida for about six years. What part of the state are you from?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love thrillers and this looks really good. Added to my Kindle as of now.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

You're very welcome.

St Pete/Clearwater area is beautiful.  Some lovely old homes and neighborhoods. And Caladesi Beach is beautiful and was recently voted America's Number 1 beach in 2008.

I hope you enjoyed your stay there and found some time to visit the beaches and the nearby mouse. *grin*

Me? Born and raised in Pompano Beach.  Moved next door to Fort Lauderdale and didn't leave for thirty-some years.

It was a great place to be a kid and the PERFECT place to be a young-wild oats-sowing-type adult!

I'll be sure to review Felonious Jazz for you as soon as I've finished it.

***edited for the want of an apostrophe***


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Tangiegirl said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> St Pete/Clearwater area is beautiful. Some lovely old homes and neighborhoods. And Caladesi Beach is beautiful and was recently voted America's Number 1 beach in 2008.
> 
> ...


I live in Lighthouse Point across the street from Pompano Beach. Do you every visit?


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Small world it is, Kathy.  I know LP quite well, indeed.

I do get down a couple or three times a year...not nearly often enough though!

At some point, I'll be back to stay.  It is, after all, home. 

*blushes and apologizes to Bryan for slight hijacking of thread*


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I just bought it.  Looking forward to reading it...


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

No regrets... this book was great fun on mulitiple levels.  
Try it - I bet you will like it.

I will guarantee you will not look at hand sanitizer the same way... ever again.  I know I won't.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Bryan,  I too thank you for the heads up! I will be buying this today as well.. and will write review after I read.. all sounds  like something I would love! Good Luck to you! Look forward to your read.


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Wow, whimsey and Lizbeth, thank you so much. People have started posting reviews on Amazon, and I'm so gratified by the comments there.

A little insider heads-up: I've put my other finished novel up as a Kindle book now, as well. I wrote this one first, finishing it a few years ago. It's a different kind of story in many ways with completely different characters. In fact, it's so new on the Kindle Store that the Product Description hasn't posted yet. Here it is, in case you guys are interested:

Twenty-six-year-old newspaper reporter Vance Wade is trapped between day and night. He goes to work each afternoon at 3, and as night falls, systematically visits the most disturbing happenings in Greenville, South Carolina: robberies, overdoses, killings - usually in impoverished, dangerous urban neighborhoods.

Today, an attacker has stabbed a TV reporter - Vance's night-shift rival - in his suburban apartment, and Vance quickly gets a tip that Jim McDavid was working on a story that could have brought down the city police chief. To uncover what happened, Vance must vanish into Greenville's darkest corners, get that story himself - and publish it before the chief's men get to him.

Click the cover to go to the Kindle page: 

Thanks again!
--Bryan


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Okay, this is getting better and better: You have made Felonious Jazz the No. 1 bestselling hard-boiled mystery in the Kindle Store atop a roster of my heroes in the genre: George Pelecanos, John Sandford, Coben, Crais, Burke, Connelly, Lehane.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/157312011

I am realizing my dream -- to be a novelist and find an audience for my fiction -- and it could never have happened without you.

Very best wishes,
Bryan Gilmer


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I bought this title as well.It looks like it will be quite good


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Wow, Sugar, this is the second Kindle board I've found you on. You are well connected. Thank you so much for buying the book. I look forward to hearing what you think of it.

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Okay, I have decided to raise the price to $4.99. That will still make Felonious Jazz the fourth cheapest title in the top-25 sellers in Mysteries & Thrillers on Kindle Store. I have ordered up the price change, but Amazon seems to make them in the wee hours of the morning. So you should be able to get it for $1.99 for several more hours. 

Here's hoping it continues to sell as well as it has today.

Thanks for everything.

Bryan


----------



## DrTim (May 16, 2009)

Your right - now $4.99.


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

DrTim, I'm curious if you decided to pick one up at that price.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm bummed.  I missed out on the $1.99 price.  (It is now at $4.99.)  I'll add it to my wish list of books under $5, but I since I have amassed quite a few books on my kindle, it may be a while before I get back to it.  

Congrats, Bryan on your stats at Amazon!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Just bought _Kill The Story_, too.

You reeled me in with this one because Wade & I work the same hours and both drive Hondas. (Though mine's in much better shape.)

I believe _Kill The Story_ will be my next read. I'll be sure to leave a review for you on Amazon.


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Tangie, I hope you do like Kill the Story. My first job as a crime reporter was on the night shift, and I really loved working then. Loved to shop for groceries at 1 a.m., just me and the stock clerks. What line of work are you in? I'm going to guess nursing...


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Guilty.  I love my hours, too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I was all set to buy it. But it is $4.99 now. I guess I will pass and not buy it. I have a lot of  books to read anyway.


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Anne, you are in luck. Due to many others who told me the same thing, I'm having a Memorial Day Weekend sale at the $1.99 price again. Hope you pick it up.

Bryan


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Bryan Gilmer said:


> Anne, you are in luck. Due to many others who told me the same thing, I'm having a Memorial Day Weekend sale at the $1.99 price again. Hope you pick it up.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks Byan I just bought the book.


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Thanks, Anne. I hope you enjoy it when it makes it to the top of your TBR -- what is it on Kindle? Queue? List? Pile?


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm about half way through. I've really been enjoying it.

If you're on the fence about buying it, and you need a nudge, consider yourself pushed.


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

George, thanks so much for the mid-book recommendation.

Book's back at $4.99 -- left the discount on for an extra day after Memorial Day just to make sure.

--Bryan


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I missed out on Felonious Jazz at a lower price, but it is well worth the $4.99. Thank you, Bryan, for keeping the price under $5 for those of us who are...um...frugal. I enjoyed your book and will be looking at buying Kill the Story next month when my budget is replenished. I posted my review at Amazon as well.


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Frojazz, you are SO cool. Thank you for your review!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Bryan Gilmer said:


> Hi everyone -- I'm Bryan Gilmer. I teach newswriting at the University of North Carolina-Chapel Hill and have made my living as a professional writer for 15 years, first as a newspaper reporter and now writing for institutional and corporate clients. But I've always wanted to be a novelist, and as of today I am.
> 
> Congrats Bryan I read your backcover blub and have added your book to my "get list" looks (reads) good so far...have a good weekend. vw


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Just a quick note to say that I've finally realized Amazon stopped discounting FELONIOUS JAZZ and lowered the list price to $4.99 so that it is then available to you, the reader, at that price (at least as soon as their database updates the page).

Thanks to everyone who has read and reviewed it and for all your encouraging notes. 

Also, KILL THE STORY is back at $4.99 instead of $6.24 as well.


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Bryan,

I want to apologize also for not getting my review up on Felonious Jazz as of yet.

The last two months have been quite the twisty road and so I haven't had near enough time to sit and read.

I'm about halfway through it at this point...so I need to find a single day when I can just sit and ready.  I will say the half I've read so far is good enough that I know I'll pick up 'Kill The Story' for sure within the next couple weeks


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

I know how it goes, Morpehus -- certainly no need to apologize. I'm very happy to hear you're enjoying the read and that you're going to read Kill the Story as well. Looking forward to your review.

Many thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Just a quick heads-up: FELONIOUS JAZZ for Kindle will be going up to $6.99 in the next day or so in advance of an Internet advertising campaign I'm planning. But for now, it's still $4.99. Thought I'd point that out so any of you who want to can grab it at the lower price.

Thanks to everyone in this thread for all your support and encouragement -- and the Amazon reviews.

Bryan Gilmer


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Felonious Jazz,http://www.amazon.com/Felonious-Jazz/dp/B00295R17Y/ 4.5 stars, 22 reviews. Finalist in the Next Generation Indie Book Awards. A jazz bassist terrorizes the Raleigh suburbs with his "perfect jazz album of felonies," murdering pets and people and wrecking stores and homes while drunk on waterless hand sanitizer. The staff investigator of a civil law firm must stop him before the composition reaches its crescendo.

Please visit the link and check out the reviews -- including one from the UK and one from Japan.

Many of you helped make this a Kindle Store bestseller upon its initial release, and I thank you all. Look for my new novel, BOOK OF FACES, soon, as well as the audiobook edition of FJ.

Cheers,
Bryan Gilmer


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome back to KindleBoards, Bryan, and congratulations on your book! I've merged your new post with your existing thread for this title. 

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Ann, thanks for helping me with my manners! Lord knows I need it. I didn't realize this thread was still around; lots of places archive threads after several months. I'm sorry for starting a new one. I'll remember to modify this thread in the future. Thanks for the ability to modify subject lines, as this definitely replaces the need to begin a new topic.

Thanks again to all who have sent encouraging notes saying you enjoyed my book. I welcome all kinds of feedback and discussion. I bet the number of Kindle owners is several times what it was when you guys started Kindle Boards.

--Bryan Gilmer


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

New cover design! Audiobook edition coming soon, and Kindle edition still at 99 cents -- for now. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Bump, $2.99 for Christmas.


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Bump for FREE promo.


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Free promo period has expired, so it is back at $2.99.


----------



## Bryan Gilmer (May 13, 2009)

Now just 99 cents!


----------

